# failed nox



## shorty23tucker (Sep 26, 2005)

I have an '87 Maxima that failed emissions on the Nox. From what I have read, it sounds like it's either the Converter, the EGR system, or the timing. Are there any self tests I can perform to start me in the right direction?


----------

